# Future Motorhome?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I think I have finally found a Motorhome that Sandy will not be able ti fill every Nook & Cranny. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

want one! NOW!!!!!!!!! ;-)
Model railway room
scalextric room
Cycle training room
Massage room
Jaccuzi room
etc
etc
etc

;-)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:roll: Which one? :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Doesn't Sandy like a challenge then, John?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> Doesn't Sandy like a challenge then, John?


 8O

8O She could challenge the best in filling any avaiiable space with boxes, books, magazines, wool, knitting items, spare batteries, food, extra food. The list is endless. :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Soon have those filled John, No Problemo....
Keith


----------

